# Lose leash walking & string cheese luring + cute pics



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Hello hello everyone it's been a little since I've posted but I couldn't help but Bragg about how amazing Akira is doing. She's gotten her third round of shots and is thriving. She's now 14 weeks and around 34 pounds and I can't begin to express how proud I am. She lose leash walks!!! I know for some that may be an easy task but Akira now responds to vocal cues. She's overtly happy. Of course this was after a lot of time and effort. We basically threw away all the rules and focus building a strong foundation. Ive thrown ipo training out the window poof gone. Shes just a dog being a dog with little to no expectations. I have adopted a new mindset of expect the worst and be surprised if its any better and it has impacted our lives for the better. instead of saying she better not have an accident while I run to the store I expect she will and when I get home and she’s doing the laundry and walking the Cat I congratulate her for blowing us away with her beautiful behavior. ( this is of course a joke but you get the idea) I no longer offer corrections the same way but instead praise the good behavior and lightly redirect. I can finally see her for who she is and appreciate how amazing she is. We haven’t done any training with a trainer just as I wanted to see how she would blossom if we took it easy for a couple weeks and let her enjoy living and its worked. Also Ive been desensitizing her to traffic. just now on our mini neighborhood stroll she has saw a man in a massive loud Harley ride by and she was unphased. If anything curious and wanted to take a ride also.
Here are some cute pics I promised

better.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats! You're now a "dog listener". She'll tell you what she needs as you go along


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Awe 💕 thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Good job! Glad you understand now. She is a cutie.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Glad you too are enjoying each other! Beautiful and cute pup 😍


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Great work! Sometimes we just need to step back and look at the issues a little differently. Great job figuring out what makes you pup tick!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done! I love the picture with her puppy teeth. Ouch....so sharp! It's good to hear feedback after initial struggles


----------

